# Aus gegebenem Anlass



## Ralf

Irgendwie stehe ich momentan mit einer Übersetzung auf dem Schlauch. Es geht um die "vielsagende", wunderbar formal klingende deutsche Formulierung:

*Aus gegebenem Anlass* weisen wir darauf hin, dass ... (bla bla bla ... und einige Katzen allergisch reagieren können, wenn man sie zum Aushärten des Nagellacks in die Mikrowelle steckt ... bla bla bla).

Wie gesagt, es kommt nicht darauf an, was in der Klammer steht, sondern wie man am besten den Einstieg formuliert. Dabei ist es unerhebliche, ob der Empfänger dieser Mitteilung/ Anleitung sich über den "gegebenen Anlass" im Klaren ist oder nicht. Im vorliegenden Fall geht dies auch nicht aus dem Kontext hervor.

Ich habe es mit mehr oder weniger zutreffenden Umschreibungen wie

For a variety of reasons we'd like to point out ...
For specific/ actual/ obvious reasons we'd like to make sure ...

versucht, denke aber, dass damit nicht die ausweichende Unverbindlichkeit der deutschen Formulierung ausgedrückt wird. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee?

Ralf


----------



## Hutschi

The Babylon-Translator says:

"in light of the occasion"


----------



## Jana337

I'd say "for the sake of caution" but it is already an interpretation and could be interpreted negatively by the customers. 

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Ich schreibe mal auf Deutsch weiter. Vielen Dank, Euch beiden. Jana, Dein Vorschlag geht eher in die Richtung von "vorsorglich" (by way of precaution/ for reasons of precaution). Wahrscheinlich werde ich nun doch eher in dies Richtung gehen. Aber das überlege ich mir ganz zum Schluss, wenn der Text fertig ist. Möglicherweise kommt noch die zündende Idee.

Nochmals vielen Dank.

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

Ralf said:


> Irgendwie stehe ich momentan mit einer Übersetzung auf dem Schlauch. Es geht um die "vielsagende", wunderbar formal klingende deutsche Formulierung: *Aus gegebenem Anlass* weisen wir darauf hin


Eine wirklich interessante Frage! Hoffentlich finden wir eine Lösung für dieses Problem, denn spontan fällt mir keine gute Übersetzung ein.

Am besten finde ich bisher noch Deinen Vorschlag "for obvious reasons...", denn dabei ist "obvious" in den meisten Fällen bestimmt genauso passend-unpassend wie der "gegebene Anlaß". Statt "to make sure" würde ich eher "we like to point out" oder "we would like to draw your attention to..." sagen.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Könnten die Muttersprachler einige Beispiele beisteuern? (Bei Google dominieren irgendwelche Bücher und andere kontextlose Ergebnisse.) Vielleicht wird's dann dämmern. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:


> For a variety of reasons we'd like to point out ...
> For specific/ actual/ obvious reasons we'd like to make sure ...


Weiteres Googeln:

Kannst Du es nicht einfach weglassen?   Es ist durchaus möglich, dass es nur so ein Füllwort (or Fülltermin) ist, der im Englischen kein gutes Äquivalent hat.

Wenn nicht: Ich mag Deinen Vorschlag "for obvious reasons". Aber auch "to prevent misunderstanding,..." deckt es. Oder nimm doch andere Füllwörter wie "on this occassion" oder einfach "moreover".

Jana

Edit: Noch was - for the sake of clarity?


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Eine wirklich interessante Frage! Hoffentlich finden wir eine Lösung für dieses Problem, denn spontan fällt mir keine gute Übersetzung ein.
> 
> Am besten finde ich bisher noch Deinen Vorschlag "for obvious reasons...", denn dabei ist "obvious" in den meisten Fällen bestimmt genauso passend-unpassend wie der "gegebene Anlaß". Statt "to make sure" würde ich eher "we like to point out" oder "we would like to draw your attention to..." sagen.


This is almost a set phrase:

"Aus gegebenem Anlass weisen wir darauf hin, dass…"

I don't see any other solution than "for obvious reasons" unless a freer translation is appropriate, in which case you could use "obviously" or anything that has that meaning.

I think the problem is that "Aus gegebenem Anlass" is often follwed by a colon, and that formal or set structure doesn't seem to have any corresponding English phrase that does the same thing.

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:


> This is almost a set phrase:
> 
> "Aus gegebenem Anlass weisen wir darauf hin, dass…"
> 
> I don't see any other solution than "for obvious reasons" unless a freer translation is appropriate, in which case you could use "obviously" or anything that has that meaning.
> 
> * I think the problem is that "Aus gegebenem Anlass" is often follwed by a colon*, and that formal or set structure doesn't seem to have any corresponding English phrase that does the same thing.
> 
> Gaer



Are you sure? I think it is more likely to be followed by a comma.


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Are you sure? I think it is more likely to be followed by a comma.


I'm not at all sure. It seems to be common in headings for websites and is followed by almost anything. I only know that I can't find anything like it in English.


----------



## jester.

gaer said:


> I'm not at all sure. It seems to be common in headings for websites and is followed by almost anything. I only know that I can't find anything like it in English.



Too bad we can't include colons and commas in a Google search...

By the way, is there a word in English that summarizes signs like period, comma, colon, semi-colon etc.? Like the German word "Satzzeichen".
Because I actully wanted to say: "Schade, dass man keine Satzzeichen in eine Google-Suche benutzen kann."


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Too bad we can't include colons and commas in a Google search...
> 
> By the way, is there a word in English that summarizes signs like period, comma, colon, semi-colon etc.? Like the German word "Satzzeichen".
> Because I actully wanted to say: "Schade, dass man keine Satzzeichen in eine Google-Suche benutzen kann."


It's a shame that you can't use punctuation marks in a Google-Search… 

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:


> It's a shame that you can't use punctuation marks in a Google-Search…
> 
> Gaer



Thank you


----------



## elroy

I've been thinking about this for a while, and I think I've got it: 

_*Aus gegebenem Anlass* weisen wir darauf hin, dass... = *We have reason to *point out/declare/state that..._

Obviously, the translation will differ depending on the wider context, but the above should be a good starting point.


----------



## Jana337

Sure, it captures it nicely but is it a common sentence starter? The German one is absolutely idiomatic.

Jana


----------



## elroy

It is not as common (a sentence starter) as the German expression, but it's common enough and would raise no eyebrows.  Beggars can't be choosers.  

It goes without saying that it's idiomatic.  I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> It is not as common (a sentence starter) as the German expression, but it's common enough and would raise no eyebrows. Beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> It goes without saying that it's idiomatic. I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise.


I don't really like it, Elroy. I would much prefer "for obvious reasons", although someone may come up with a better solution.

I keep thinking of "given". Do you remember how that word was used in math or logic?

It's a given. Given that…

I'm totally stumped, in idiomatic purgatory! 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

I don't like "for obvious reasons" because that assumes the listener/reader knows what the reasons are, which is not necessarily the case in German.

As I said, the translation will differ based on context, and since we don't have any, I tried to think of an expression that came as close as possible to reflecting the meaning of the German expression.

I like "given," but the problem is that the German expression doesn't say what is given - it just says that _something_ is given that makes what follows logical/appropriate/legitimate.  You would have to say something like "given a certain reason," which is not at all idiomatic.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> I don't like "for obvious reasons" because that assumes the listener/reader knows what the reasons are, which is not necessarily the case in German.


Well, I didn't like yours either.  

I'm kidding, of course. Obviously this has bothered everyone. I suppose you just do this on a sentence by sentence basis, by feel. 


> As I said, the translation will differ based on context, and since we don't have any, I tried to think of an expression that came as close as possible to reflecting the meaning of the German expression.


I understand.


> I like "given," but the problem is that the German expression doesn't say what is given - it just says that _something_ is given that makes what follows logical/appropriate/legitimate. You would have to say something like "given a certain reason," which is not at all idiomatic.


Right, and any use of "given", in English, is clumsy—and it demands a change in structure.

Back to Idiomatic Purgatory!

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:


> I suppose you just do this on a sentence by sentence basis, by feel.


 That's exactly the point.  Unfortunately for Ralf, I don't think there's a _passe-partout_ translation in English that would work in every instance.  That's why I think he should give us the context, so that we can work on coming up with a suitable translation that will work _here_.


----------



## Ralf

Sorry I let you down for a while, but a former client dropped by--and it got late last night (kann man das so sagen?). I was actually looking for a set phrase that would work in a variety of contexts--just as the German phrase. In the context I dealt with it was no peoblem at all. _For obvious reasons_ would work here as well as for _reasons of precaution_ since the text is in fact about safety on a construction site:

Aus gegebenem Anlass weisen wir darauf hin, dass Absperrungen und sonstige Sicherheitsvorrichtungen, die für bestimmte Arbeiten entfernt werden, unmittelbar nach deren Beendigung wieder anzuordnen sind. Zuwiderhandlungen haben ... zur Folge.

As a more general expression I like Elroy's suggestion "we have reason to point out".

Many thanks for all of your ideas and contributions.

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Könnten die Muttersprachler einige Beispiele beisteuern?


Die geläufige Situation, in der "aus gegebenen Anlaß" verwendet wird, ist in Konsequenz auf einen meist vermeidbaren Vorfall oder Unfall:

Situation 1: Ein brennender Adventskranz kann in einem Bürogebäude gerade noch rechtzeitig gelöscht werden. Am nächsten Tag findet sich eine Warnung am Schwarzen Brett: "Aus gegebenem Anlaß weisen wir darauf hin, daß Kerzen ausschließlich unter permanenter Aufsicht..."

Situation 2: Der Benzinpreis ist in den vergangenen Wochen wieder einmal drastisch gestiegen. Jeder weiß von dieser allgemeinen Lage. In der Umlaufmappe werden die Mitarbeiter aufgefordert: "Aus gegebenem Anlaß weisen wir darauf hin, daß Kurzstreckenfahrten zu unterlassen sind."

Situation 3: Ein Schüler verletzt sich in der Turnhalle, aber der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten erweist sich als nahezu leer. Am nächsten Tag werden de Lehrer aufgefordert: "Aus gegebenem Anlaß bitten wir alle Sportlehrer zu Beginn jeder Unterrichtsstunde die Erste-Hilfe-Kästen auf Vollständigkeit zu prüfen."

Situation 4: Die Diskussion über dänische Mohammed-Karikaturen führt zu heftigen Reaktionen in Schule A. In Schule B warnt man: "Aus gegebenem Anlaß weisen wir die Lehrer daraufhin, daß Diskussionen über ... zu vermeiden sind."

Allerdings wird "aus gegebenem Anlaß" durchaus auch dann verwendet, wenn  nur ein kleiner Teil der Leserschaft die wahren Gründe wirklich kennt oder man die tatsächlichen Gründe eben nicht nennen will. Durch diese Floskel erscheint es dann so, als ob die Gründe bekannt wären.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Es kann auch ein positiver Anlass sein.

Aus gegebenem Anlass wollen wir heute Nachmittag etwas feiern.


----------



## Ralf

Vielleicht passen in diesem Zusammenhang auch die folgenden Konstruktionen:

With respect to recent incidents/ occasions, we'd like to point out ...
Due to obvious/ apparent reasons, we'd like to point out ...

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Fast zehn Jahre später lese ich diesen Thread wieder und mir fällt "given recent developments" (oder "due to recent developments") ein. Passt das? Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, das funktioniert gut, ist aber wahrscheinlich davon abhängig, dass es genügend starke Vorgänge waren, keine trivialen - und kein einzelner (?).

Funktioniert es zum Beispiel nach einem Diebstahl in der Mittagspause? Ich denke, ja.
Bei verschmutzter Toilette? Vielleicht nur, wenn Sie weitere Folgen hatte, zum Beispiel Kündigung oder Mahnung durch Reinigungsdienst.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
_Aus gegebenem Anlass _soll (wenn ich mich nicht irre) auch zu Ereignissen passen, die regelmäßig vorkommen. Ich denke z.B. an den Geburtstag eines Präsidenten, an den Jahrestag der Revolution...
_Aus gegebenem Anlass feiern wir heute... _Mein Vorschlag: ''On this occasion we _duly _celebrate...''.
Hier wäre ''due to recent developments'' kaum geeignet.


----------



## Kajjo

@elroy, Hutschi: I agree with you. The phrase "aus gegebenem Anlass" can be used in several slightly different situations and it appears to be impossible to find a single translation.

Elroys suggestion fits in quite many situations and carries the same sort of formality. Also Ralf's suggestion is a fine possibility:

_Due to recent developments...
Due to obvious reasons...
_


----------



## Hutschi

I think I see the main difference:
_Due to recent developments... - requires developments_
_Due to obvious reasons... - requires reasons._

In case of birthdays, what is the translation?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In case of birthdays, what is the translation?


Who does use "aus gegebenem Anlass" at birthdays? I don't think that is typical in German.


----------



## Hutschi

I heard that in German at birthday parties, especially for the birthday of the office in a speech. I think I remember also at special, rather formal "real" birthday speeches, too. It is seldom used. Bearded man gave examples.


----------

